# Dukes of Hazzard



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Supposed to be coming in September


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

RC2 is going to mix X-tractions with TJets in the same set?

I guess that is ok.. Them Duke boys were always faster anyway...
Scott


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, looks like they got the General right. :thumbsup: 

Roscoe never ever ever drove a car that looked even remotely like that one though. Nope. Not even close. 

Try again !


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

noddaz said:


> RC2 is going to mix X-tractions with TJets in the same set?
> 
> I guess that is ok.. Them Duke boys were always faster anyway...
> Scott



The picture looks like it, but supposedly all 6 cars are X-Tractions

I wonder if they will do the Green General Lee that was in one episode?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> RC2 is going to mix X-tractions with TJets in the same set?
> 
> I guess that is ok.. Them Duke boys were always faster anyway...
> Scott


I thought the same thing. But think about it... given JL's propensity for recycling castings, are they more likely to repaint an existing car or to create a mold for a 4-door car that has a limited appeal? Do they have any existing X-Tractions that would work as a cop car? Hey, now that I think of it, wouldn't the XT Road Runner look okay as Daisy's Road Runner?

On that note, didn't Tyco have a cop car that was somewhat close to the Mopars that Hazzard County's Finest drove? Sounds like a custom in the works...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Looks to be a pretty good set.

Right or wrong,put me in for a few of those cop cars.I missed out on that one in it's earlier releases,and it's one of the cars on my wanted list.

Thanks for the pics!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Well, looks like they got the General right. :thumbsup:
> 
> Roscoe never ever ever drove a car that looked even remotely like that one though. Nope. Not even close.
> 
> Try again !


Where is the grill gaurd on the front bumper of the General Lee? Not a bad looking test shot though. Roscoe's car needs some work.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Where is the grill gaurd on the front bumper of the General Lee? Not a bad looking test shot though. Roscoe's car needs some work.




Hey, I'm not too bad of a nitpicker, and I AM doing this with a sense of humor  but c'mon...they could do Roscoe's car as volkswagen and look more authentic than that one does. Bout the only thing they got right was that its white. 

If they were just gonna make something up, why didnt they just use a Javelin or a Chevelle or something. (Sorry I can't place the make of the cop car tjet in the picture. Its an Impala isn't it?)

Maybe the upcoming movie will have a cop car that looks like this, but the old show sure didn't.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, you guys sure know a lot about the Dukes of Hazzard. I swear that every one of the hundreds of times I've surfed by it with the remote it's the same exact episode running.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Shadowracer said:


> If they were just gonna make something up, why didnt they just use a Javelin or a Chevelle or something. (Sorry I can't place the make of the cop car tjet in the picture. Its an Impala isn't it?)


 that's a '66 or '67 Fairlane... it was in JL's line of pullback cars with Tjet bodies as a vintage NASCAR-type stocker, and then in a couple of rounds of the slot cars as a police car with a little bubblegum machine light on top... this is the one I have, stocker version, repainted to look like a little old lady's grocery getter, plus small JL shots of the stocker version and the R1-R4 slots. It was black/white in R1, and blue/white in R4...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well the Charger looks good. Just missing the push bar. No biggy. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Wow, you guys sure know a lot about the Dukes of Hazzard. I swear that every one of the hundreds of times I've surfed by it with the remote it's the same exact episode running.


Actually, Its been a helluva long time since I saw an episode. But I was once a very avid fan. Also, my boss owns one of the real General Lees and takes it around to fairs and racetracks as a part of a travelling Dukes exhibit. They also have one of Roscoe's cars and a little trailer/museum with Cooter's hat and other such bits of memorabilia. (I always thought they shoulda had Flash stuffed for the exhibit:jest: )

To Park: thanks for clearing that up. Wasn't sure what it was exactly. I admit I'm not too up on my Tjet bodies.

Trev


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Roscoe's car was a Dodge. I think it was a Magnum 440. And Daisy's first vehicle was a 71 or 72 Plymouth Roadrunner. Yellow with a black stripe. I used to watch the show every week. I was 13 when it first aired.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Yee haw! Da na na na nana na nanana na na!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Roscoe occasionally drove, I mean crashed a Matador as well. That's why Boss Hog was so money hungry he had to keep replacing patrol cars.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Speaking of Boss Hog, didn't he drive a big white conv. Caddy? that'll make a cool slot.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Speaking of Boss Hog, didn't he drive a big white conv. Caddy? that'll make a cool slot.


How about his nephew Huey Hogg's matching Volkswagen?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

What about uncle Jessy's truck, Cooter's wrecker, Diasey's dodge or jeep.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Dukes of Hazzard Set*

Was over a friend's visiting, he was working on some models for a contest (stretched Mystery Machine limo, with Scooby and Shaggy in pimp gear, and Scrappy was sneaking around keying other folks cars), he's a serious MOPAR nut, so he loves Dukes of Hazzard. He was watching an all day 'Duke-a-thon' on TLC (or something like that). The point is there's enough cars to do a DOH series:

Chargers - General Lee, black moonshine runner
Daisy's Jeep
Uncle Jesse's Pickup
Boss Hogg's Caddy
Huey Hogg's VW
Roscoe's police car

And there room for obscure vehicles:

The episode I watched had Uncle Jesse and Boss Hogg issue a challenge to each other: a 'fake moonshine' race. Boss Hogg drove a '69(?) Camaro, Uncle Jesse raced a 65(?) Mustang....both cars were black. 

Or how about Sheriff Little's police car? Daisy's Roadrunner?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

dlw said:


> The episode I watched had Uncle Jesse and Boss Hogg issue a challenge to each other: a 'fake moonshine' race. Boss Hogg drove a '69(?) Camaro, Uncle Jesse raced a 65(?) Mustang....both cars were black.


I remember that one! That was when they did the moonshiner's spit-then-shake handshake.

Seroiusly tho, Im keen to know if this is a set based on the old show or if its based on the movie.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

> Seroiusly tho, Im keen to know if this is a set based on the old show or if its based on the movie.


That was from the old show.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Seeing what they did with the "BTTF" set (2 cars) I'll bet their only doing the Rosco cop car and General Lee.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just checked out the JL store - Look at Hollywood on Wheels*

Three cars in that set - General Lee, Daisy's Jeep, 72 Yellow Road runner.

With a police car that would be four cars. We know the dies exist in 1/64

scale for these items. I think the BTTF X-traction release also has four new cars. 

Could this be a trend?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Seeing what they did with the "BTTF" set (2 cars) I'll bet their only doing the Rosco cop car and General Lee.


what is "BTTF"?? 

Wes


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Back to the Future


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

pickeringtondad said:


> Three cars in that set - General Lee, Daisy's Jeep, 72 Yellow Road runner.
> 
> With a police car that would be four cars. We know the dies exist in 1/64
> 
> ...


That sounds logical but that's not really the way it works. 

Using this line of reasoning, you would think that the Mopar slot car releases would have a greater range of vehicles in it, since JL AND RC2 have done a ton of 1:64 diecast Mopars, but that's obviously not happening.

If a company has the license to do diecast, they may not have the license to do slot cars. And having the dies doesn't mean they have the molds. There would still be tooling costs involved to make an injection mold for each vehicle.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Actually the yellow Daisy RR was a 73 or 74 vintage. At least that was what I saw in the pic where she's hanging half inside the car with her backside facing the camera. Must have been some promo shoot for Plymouth. :devil: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Hey RR, Can you post that pic? If not is there a link for it? or maybe you can send it to my e-mail??? In case you didn't understand, I would like a copy of the "daisy/car" pic... Please!!


Jeff


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I agree, but that could bring the number to four cars*

which seems to be the direction. The dies are the major outlay cost. The injection molding cost would not be nearly as much. The Dukes Of Hazzard line has done very well in diecast and I suspect it will do well in slots. I also wonder iif this line will have a production limit on it, like the first release ( 3000 ) of each car.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will do when I find it. rr


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

pickeringtondad said:


> which seems to be the direction. The dies are the major outlay cost. The injection molding cost would not be nearly as much.


It doesn't matter that a die costs more than an injection mold, it's still an expense that will run from $5,000 to $10,000 per mold. And it still comes down to licensing as to whether they can even do the model... As I said before, a diecast license doesn't cover slot cars. Slot cars are a new animal for RC2, so if they want to do a slot model, it needs to be added to the license. I doubt any of RC2's pre-JL licenses even mentioned slot cars. It's not as simple as calling the licensor for Jeep/Chrysler and saying 'I want to add the CJ5 to my license and by the way, it's a slot car and not diecast...'. 



pickeringtondad said:


> I also wonder iif this line will have a production limit on it, like the first release ( 3000 ) of each car.


The factory now has a MOQ of 3600 per car, so the fewest you'll probably see is 3600. 

I'm not trying to kill your enthusiasm for this release, but if you get more than the couple new cars shown already, I'd be surprised.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Still don't think that 3600 will be enough General Lee - slot cars.*

My guess is these will be snapped up quickly. Which may be the best thing for slots in the RC2 family.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Hopefully these releases will do well and RC2 will be encouraged... 

GP


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm happy to see this release!

There are alot of Dukes fans out there, and on this board!

I'm not, but I am a Ford fan, and that Fairlane is a must have for me!
Police or Fire/Rescue vehicles as re-paints are ok with me. That's the way it is in real life--even if this is a TV cop car.

I will get a few :thumbsup:!
Cheers..


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Well, looks like they got the General right. :thumbsup:
> 
> Roscoe never ever ever drove a car that looked even remotely like that one though. Nope. Not even close.
> 
> Try again !


They should have AT least (very least) used a X traction Roadrunner and doll it up like cop car. At least it would match the time period.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and maybe have Flash laying in the back seat? LOL


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

joez870 said:


> ...and maybe have Flash laying in the back seat? LOL


Hey! Flash rode up front!
What a hoser.

"Buckle up Flash, we're in HOT Pursuit! (insane giggle here)"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You watch entirely too much TV, Knob! :lol:


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I contacted RC2 (via their B2B website) concerning the images of the Dukes of Hazzard slot cars and asked why there was one Thunderjet 500 car and one Xtraction car shown?
I received a email back in just 12 hours saying that the Thunderjet 500 Police car was used just to show a police car and that the actual police car will be a new tooling on a Xtraction chassis. RC2 has no plans to mix the lines.

Also, if you go directly to www.johnnylighting.com and click on the slot car link (Coming Soon), it now shows just the Mopar Madness (6 cars only) Tjets & the Back to the Future/Originals Xtarction Release. The images of the Duke of Hazzard cars were taken off - so as not to confuse the slot car collector's any further. A new image will be coming soon.....

Thanks
Jeff Clemence
www.motorcitytoyz.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

joez870 said:


> You watch entirely too much TV, Knob! :lol:


Yeah, but only the best intellectual and culturally relevant shows!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Alert Alert Alert...*

Don't go to johnnylightning.com.
It will try to hijack your homepage and give you pop ups....
Try this link instead:
http://www.playingmantis.com/er/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=796

Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

motorcitytoyz said:


> (snip)
> 
> ...the actual police car will be a new tooling on a Xtraction chassis. RC2 has no plans to mix the lines.
> 
> ...


new tool? NEW TOOL? As in maybe a 4-door Mopar? Woooohoooo...

thanks for that info...

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

> I contacted RC2 (via their B2B website) concerning the images of the Dukes of Hazzard slot cars and asked why there was one Thunderjet 500 car and one Xtraction car shown?
> I received a email back in just 12 hours saying that the Thunderjet 500 Police car was used just to show a police car and that the actual police car will be a new tooling on a Xtraction chassis. RC2 has no plans to mix the lines.





> Thanks
> Jeff Clemence
> www.motorcitytoyz.com


Jeff, is RC2 gonna use the light mechanism that is on Afx police cars on the new Dukes' copcars?


----------

